# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Rude edits by ? (moderator)

## ipso facto

I've only been here a day, so have no idea how these forums are moderated, but I posted a paragraph on my experience with jintropin, and found that the moderator had deleted it, and replaced it with two words -- "I'm gay" 

What goes here? ... is this sort of 'moderation' standard protocol on this discussion board? I've never encountered this sort of irresponsible behavior by a moderator before on a discussion board.

----------


## Kale

Interesting. What exactly did you say that got edited out

----------


## IBdmfkr

Read the forum rules and learn what to say and what not to say, but yes I agree a mod probably shouldn't behave in that manner.

----------


## 956Vette

> What goes here? ... is this sort of 'moderation' standard protocol on this discussion board? I've never encountered this sort of irresponsible behavior by a moderator before on a discussion board.


I apologize. dont know the exact context of what happened earlier, but welcome and here are the rules:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=145582

lmk if i can answer any questions you may have.

Vette

----------


## ipso facto

I can't figure it out ... I just had another post deleted with the cryptic "no talk". I always read the rules when I join a new forum -- 90% are boilerplate, and the remainder usually have something to do with the markets for whatever the forum is about (e.g., here its about not posting sources).

The only thing I can figure is that I mentioned GeneScience (though the name appears in other posts) and the fact that founder Lei Jin was a former Genentech researcher. Google jintropin and you get this information in the cache. 

Anyway, it seems KeyMastur is taking exceptions to my posts. Perhaps he can PM me and let me know what I am doing wrong ... and perhaps the reason for his unique approach to editing  :Icon Rolleyes:  

... here is his latest



*****************************************
ipso facto ipso facto is online now
New Member

Join Date: Jan 2006
Posts: 6
ipso facto is a member in good standing
Quote:
Originally Posted by ReinforcedConcrete
Hello


I am getting started with growth hormone and I am looking to buy jintropin in europe. I have contacted a site with the producers name in china but the info they sent me is not complete and they dont look like they know what I am asking, I am afraid of a scam. Who can I talk to here to solve this?

no talk
Last edited by KeyMastur : Yesterday at 07:16 PM.

----------


## IBdmfkr

That guy is fishing for a source, you may have given him one. That is probably what the problem was. Keep that to PM's if you really must give up your source.

----------


## ipso facto

Thanks ... I still have to post more before PMing

----------


## 956Vette

> That guy is fishing for a source, you may have given him one. That is probably what the problem was. Keep that to PM's if you really must give up your source.


seems likely

----------


## RUI-Products

There is still no need for rude comments. It is not professional and looks poorly on the board.

----------


## ipso facto

I just think it's strange ... I've participated in boards going back to the BBS before Internet (I'm that old  :Frown: ), and sure there always seem to be altercations between participants. But you expect the moderator to be the 'grown up' and keep order, set the tone of discussion, and keep offensive comments off the board. I've just never seen anything like this. 

BTW, on the positive side, this is an incredible fount of information ... and seems to be pretty well monitored for reliability. I'm enjoyning reading through the educational posts. There is a lot to learn from the site.

----------


## Orchid

Agree what IBD just said!

----------


## IBdmfkr

Welcome ISPO, glad we got that behind us, time to move forward  :Wink:

----------


## oldman

I read his posts before it got changed. I did not see any source info other that was is listed above Company Name and Developers name.. No website address and nothing about price or how or where to get it.

I do have to admit that reading Both of the posts and them being exactly the same pretty much it looked like it was a lead in for some possible advertising later.. 

My take on it is the posts within themselves were not against the rules and should not have been changed but even worse call someone gay out of the blue.


My 2 cents. See you after my suspension I suppose.


Oldman

----------


## Myka

love the new avatar oldman...

I believe we do have a couple of mods that have some issues...but for the most part we have the best vets mods etc on the net...This is a great board because of them...enjoy your stay! :Smilie:

----------


## hybrid83

1234

----------


## PT

> I bumped heads too in the begining for the most part the mods were professional. I think they need to do a better job with the whole sourcing thing. The whole 100 post thing would make any newcomer do what they have to do to get there. I don't know an alternative to it, but just seems counter productive. And its funny how everyone rally around the one who got in trouble, and downs them, and this is praised as good behavior.
> 
> I know your just doing what you gotta do, and hey I got off easy I guess. I just dont want anyone to go through what I did. I still have people who don't like me because of my "postwhoring" and they dont take the time to get to know me.


 
im one of them.

----------


## BREW-MAN

this thread is 3 years old,lol

----------


## BG

PT must have been drinking again...

----------


## **TOP**

> PT must have been drinking again...


PT didnt bump it!!! THE POSTWHORE did!!

----------


## hybrid83

1234

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> I bumped it thought it was usufull informantion. Since I've been on this site I've encountered a great deal of rudeness. More than any board I've ever been on. I know I brought it on myself but the name calling.
> 
> Come on Topherhinton I've seen your pics and you seem to be a sensible middle aged man. Why would you revert to juvenile name calling. *I don't know if you feel threatened by me, but I assure you I can't do anything to you over the web.* If you don't agree with my posts stay off them! Just don't lower yourself to name calling.
> 
> I honestly didn't see how old it was. Just seen it on the list and thought it interesting. As you can see PT I was giving you a big up PT. Yeah I remember your whole I'm watching you thing and I thought we were making strides past that. Hey but if ya dont like me and want to delete this feel free. I was just bored yesterday and found this interesting.


hahahahahahhahahhahahahahahaha

hahahahahahahahahahahaha.

ohhhhh my god! you're such a d-bag!!  :Welcome: 

... Well at least you bumped a useless 3 year old thread... no big loss in locking this one, ha.

----------


## PT

i didnt mean i was one who didnt like you i ment i was one rallying around someone causing trouble because thats what i do here. i watch the trouble makers to ensure the board is ran properly. i have nothing against you whatsoever

----------


## hybrid83

Thats cool PT. I just realized I'm fighting a winless battle on here as you can see from the genius remarks I keep getting. I know how fun it is to make lil quips here and there. So I can't blaim em huh. My wife just read the comments and laughed at me for even replying LOL. So I'm done here. New lesson learned guys. Dont bump up old posts at all. 

I just got done talking to big about it, and he relizes how funny it is, and how serious people take this website. So I'll try harder to respect it. hahah this really has turned into a psa on steroids . God I hope I don't act like that on my cycle.

----------


## PT

your allowed to bump old threads if you want as long as you have a legit question that goes along with the original post

----------


## *Admin*

*I actually encourage people to bump old threads if they pertain to something that they are interested in and want more information on or to discuss new aspects of the subject... however not simply to put bump... yeah or I agree.... a legit reason no problem... but just to get a post count is not a reason... there are many old threads that have very good information in them... and thusly need to be revisited... 

The search button is there for a reason... and that is to visit old posts that already have much information in them... it seems like a no win situation with some people not wanting posts bumped and people wanting you to use the search so they do not haft to reanswer questions that have been asked already... hummm sorta makes one feel up against a wall... however it is all in how someone handles the situation... (ie. just a bump or a legit qustion or comment that goes along with the thread...)

Respect

*admin**

----------


## Big

> Threads that each members should contribute and learn from it. Relevant post where we realize that there are sort of things were not sure of.


now that's irony

----------


## *Admin*

indeed...

----------

